# Transfer Paper types for Plastisol?



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I currently use Ryonet's Hot Peel paper for my Plastisol Transfers and have done ok with them but I sometimes see people using a clear film like paper. Anyone know where I can get this type of film/paper? Any help is appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------

